# Pergamon Museum, in Berlin



## threase (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

I am traveling to Germany next two weeks. I would like to visit this museum, I heard it is worth visiting it. 
Do you know the prices of the tickets. Is their days have good deals. Please if you have any advices for visiting it.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

One of the most popular museums in Berlin. Entrance is 10€.
Staatliche Museen zu Berlin - Museen


----------

